# Can you use hickory saw dust?



## ndkoze (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello,

I have been using a Big Chief smoker for several years primarily for making Venison Jerky and Snack Sticks.

However, we usually make this stuff in November and December when it can be pretty cold (varies from -10 to +30 Fahrenheit) and my Big Chief (even with an insulated cover) cannot maintain a high enough or stable enough temperature.

So, we are thinking of buying a propane smoker since from what I have seen here, most people are talking about how to keep the heat down. Based on the reviews and cooking area that I am looking for, the Lowe's - Master Forge seems like a good fit.

So, this being the case, I have all this hickory sawdust that I had used in my Big Chief (30lbs left from a 40lb bag) that I am wondering if I can use in the Master Forge?

I have seen that most people prefer the chunks and I am fine with using them too, but just wondering if my current wood supply is no longer going to be useful or not. I looked through some previous posts regarding chunks verses chips, but didn't see anything regarding the relatively finely chopped wood that I have.

I have some questions about jerky and snack sticks too, but will address those in the proper forums.

Thanks for any advice that you can provide.

Gregg


----------



## coffee_junkie (Apr 4, 2011)

You can use the sawdust (chips) in your new smoker. But I would reccomend getting big chunks of another type of wood such as apple of pecan and fill the void with the sawdust. I have even used pellets in my gasser with success. Your new gasser will take some practice but that is the fun in all of this.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 4, 2011)

Buy an A MAZE N SMOKER to add to your gasser and you can burn your dust in it.

Also allows you to do cold smokes too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2011)

Scar, your one step ahead of me today!

What he said!


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 4, 2011)

Sawdust burns up pretty quickly in a propane smoker, but give it a try and see what it does.  You may have to make a foil pouch and place the pouch in a cast iron pan.  Chips and chunks burn better, and you may want to mix different woods.

Trial and Error My Friend!

Todd


----------



## venture (Apr 5, 2011)

Just get the A-Maze-n Smoker.  You will never go back!

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks like Scar & Al beat Me & Merv by two days!!!

What's going on Merv?   Are we getting slow?

An AMNS will take care of that sawdust for you, and make your meat smoking sooooo much easier!

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 6, 2011)

I think his dust is too coarse

TJ


----------

